# Graphische Benutzerschnittstelle, Problem beim Zeichnen



## chelly_Mohamed (3. Aug 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in der Schule eine Aufgabe zu erledigen, ich habe zwar den größten Teil gelöst aber es hackt bei mir in einer Stelle und zwar:

Ich habe eine Hintergrundsbild, drauf ist ein Knopf gezeichnet. 
Die Koordinaten des Knopfbereiches sind schon vorhanden. 
Die Aufgabe ist, wenn ich auf dem Bereich im Bild drück soll diesen Bereich, 
der vorher definiret ist leuchten.

Meine Idee war, ich zeichne einfach ein Polygone bzw. eine Rectangle drüber.
Das Probleme aber, wenn ich das Polygone gezeichnet habe verschwindet das Hintergrundsbild.


Bitte ich brauche euere Hilfe, die Aufgabe ist sehr wichtig für micht.

Besten Dank

MCHELLY


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Aug 2006)

Hier hab ich das mal demonstriert, nur eben nicht mit gezeichneten Flächen, sondern mit Grafiken.
Das Prinzip ist jedoch das Gleiche. Du zeichnest zuerst immer das Hintergrundbild und darüber dann deine Fläche/Grafik etc.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=182774#182774


----------



## Guest (3. Aug 2006)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort.

Ich benutze in meinem Programm eine JFrame keine Applet.

Ich sage dir wie ich es gemacht habe und möchte, dass du mir einen Vorschlag machst wie ich vielleicht am besten hätte tun sollen.

Aus dem Frame hole ich den ContentPane(), danach fülle ich diese mit einem Label, der einen Icon enthält. Das Icon ist hier mein Hintergrundbild.
Da die Bereiche, auf denen meine Mause reagieren soll schon festgelegt, möchte ich auf jeden Bereiche jedes mal wenn dies gedrückt wird, einen Polygon drauf gezeichnet wird.

Der Hacken drin ist, dass der Hintergrundbild verschwindet.
Frage: ist hier eine Label der geeignste Komponent für so eine Aufgabe, oder kannst du mir was andres raten vielleicht?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Aug 2006)

Zeichen doch einfach das Hintergrundbild als BufferedImage (Jframe -> paintComponent überschreiben).

1. Hintergrundbild zeichnen
2. Polygon(e) zeichnen


----------



## Guest (3. Aug 2006)

hi,

kannst du mir vielleicht eine kleines Beispiel so schreiben wie du das meinst?

Danke.


----------

